# Seeking advice to start renting RV



## ascanio1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hello to everyone,

We seek any advice that this community is willing and has time to spare to offer to two Italian families, both with one daughter (2 x 4 y.o.) who are renting and experiencing an RV holiday for their very first time.

We want to visit Grand Canyon or Yosemite or Yellowstone or other National parks in the US. We have 2 weeks (any time of the year).

The two little girls are friends and can sleep in the same bed but the two couples would prefer some intimacy (separate compartment?). Of course cost is a parameter and agility of the vehicle a big concern (only one of us has a lorry driving license but unsure if the International Driving Licence will endorse that permit).

We understand that our requirements are contrasting (two separate sleeping compartments vs agility) so we can compromise.

We seek advice on the best rental companies, vehicle size, options to ask for (we want 4 mountain bikes with seats for the little girls), and really any other advice, recommendation, items to consider, what's important and what is not, dangers, laws, regulations, etc., etc..

Basically anything that you would say to friends who are jumping into this experience for the first time and who find even know what questions to ask!

Thank you in advance for your time and expertise that you will share with us.


----------



## Akabeamer1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello!  I'm happy to hear you want to try the RV camping experience, but the best advise I can give you is DON"T do it!
There  are way too many variables for such a short trip (especially with no previous camping experience)
I am not trying to put a damper on your vacation, but I want to make sure you don't end up hating camping. or ruining an otherwise wonderful vacation.

A lot has to do with your expectations.  Remember,  you have the other couple to consider

COST: RV rental does not always include mileage and can get to be very expensive

TIME:  Are you willing to spend vacation time every day  cooking, cleaning, doing dishes and making the beds, setting up and tearing down the camper, etc...

 Will your time be better spent getting an early start and getting to the parks at a reasonable time to best enjoy your time there. 
I'd recommend renting a 7 passenger car like a suburban and put a cooler in the back for sandwiches and sodas.   You don't have to worry too much about manuvering or finding parking spaces big enough for an RV.

Regarding mountain bikes, I'd consider renting at the sites.  If you still want to rent a camper, bikes will just take time to set up.  could be frustrating.  As a matter of fact, some places have trail rides or ATVs that are also lots of fun!
If you still want to rent a travel trailer or motorhome, please familiarize yourself with the following which sound easy, but can ruin a trip if you are not familiar with how to troubleshoot them. or the reason why they might not be working.

It's very important you learn to:
Level the camper or motorhome
When and how to use electric, gas (propane) and generator.
Example: Why is the A/C not working?  Why  is the refrigerator not cooling? Where is the heater switch? and the ever so popular How to
Hook up and empty the holding tanks.  Emptying  the tanks can be a memorable  experience, especially if you  don't hook up properly.   

 Anyway,  take lots of pictures...especially if you mess up on the Holding Tanks.  Have your friend empty 
those and  have your camera ready. .  I'll guarantee you many great memories for years to come!!

Happy travels!


----------

